# Can I get Custom 6 Panel Doors At Odd Sizes?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why the odd ball sizes? Sure would be cheaper to just reframe the wall so standard doors would fit.


----------



## heyjoe91 (Aug 27, 2012)

The roof slops in those areas so a larger door is not possible. I tried to get as much closet space as possible. I've seen really mini 6 panel doors at people's houses in the past but not sure where to get them.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you go to a custom door manufacturer you should be able to get any size. The big box stores will not have the odd sizes.

Don't where you are located but this came up with google search. They build normal and custom sizes.

http://www.amberwooddoors.com/int-doors.html


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure why home depot can't order them. I ordered my custom doors through them but they were 80" tall I believe. Maybe they gave you sizes they have in stock?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Definition of custom

*1. *Made to order.
*2. *Specializing in the making or selling of made-to-order goods:


----------



## rteggleston (Nov 13, 2021)

joecaption said:


> Why the odd ball sizes? Sure would be cheaper to just reframe the wall so standard doors would fit.


Sure would be easier if people could just answer the question without creating a different solution.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

rteggleston said:


> Sure would be easier if people could just answer the question without creating a different solution.


I agree it's annoying sometimes, but to be fair a "different solution" is the best answer sometimes too.

I also don't understand why the doors can't be framed all the same width, for example 25" if necessary, otherwise this is going to start looking goofy pretty fast.

As far as the height is concerned, just cut the doors down. I don't see the problem. If hollow doors, cut out the solid piece at the bottom and reposition it at the bottom after cutting the door down, or build in your own solid piece. It's pretty normal in situations where the ceiling imposes. If you're talking about custom doors where the panels are smaller than the panels on your other doors so that you have full panels, then that just looks goofy for a different reason.

As far as the width, anybody with a saw and a router should be able to trim both sides of a door equally and remortise the hinges and door handle. All of this becomes easier with solid doors rather than hollow.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Home depot here will order an odd size. Or at least they used to. Cost about 35% more than standard but available.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

You can get whatever you want if you're willing to pay for it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I expect by now, OP has resolved the problem.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@franklin deeball you are responding to a 9 year old thread. The OP may not be active. Look at the dates.


----------

